# cutting head and face hair



## Scarlett's mom

Everything I read seems to point to the fact that if you cut hav face hair it will grow and poke them in the eyes causing irritation and more eye ****. Is this true with all haircuts? There has to be a way to see their eyes without having to do a daily top knot (which in my case at this point lasts just a few hours and gets matted with a band or hairclip.) I see haircuts on here that I like but i don't want to cause problems. I read the entire thread on puppy cut but no one said anything about hair poking eyes. I do not want to shave any hair on her head or face just see her eyes especially for training. Should I wait for adult coat? Thanks for any advice 

Cathy


----------



## Henry&Kate

I'm looking forward to any replies on this as well. thanks for asking.


----------



## ShamaMama

I gave up on the bows requiring rubber bands (although I dream of getting back into them someday).

These little claw clips are relatively easy to get in (twist the hair, then push forward before putting in clip so hair is not pulled uncomfortably), stay in pretty well, and do not cause matting.

Amazon.com : Cuhair 20pcs Women Girl Hair Bangs Mini Hair Claw Clip Hair Pin Flower Accessories : Beauty

I've always had the impression that cutting the hair near the eyes requires regular maintenance to avoid the length at which it pokes the eyes.

When Shama's hair isn't up, it hangs over her face, but I don't think it irritates her eyes because it hangs down to her mouth. Of course that makes for messy drinking and eating . . . She can see through her "bangs," but I prefer to see her pretty little eyes.

Good luck!


----------



## Scarlett's mom

ShamaMama said:


> I gave up on the bows requiring rubber bands (although I dream of getting back into them someday).
> 
> These little claw clips are relatively easy to get in (twist the hair, then push forward before putting in clip so hair is not pulled uncomfortably), stay in pretty well, and do not cause matting.
> 
> Amazon.com : Cuhair 20pcs Women Girl Hair Bangs Mini Hair Claw Clip Hair Pin Flower Accessories : Beauty
> 
> I've always had the impression that cutting the hair near the eyes requires regular maintenance to avoid the length at which it pokes the eyes.
> 
> When Shama's hair isn't up, it hangs over her face, but I don't think it irritates her eyes because it hangs down to her mouth. Of course that makes for messy drinking and eating . . . She can see through her "bangs," but I prefer to see her pretty little eyes.
> 
> Good luck!


I do use the claw clips but sometimes she gets occasionally tiny mats even though I take them out every night.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's

Truffles hair has never been cut around her eyes. Because the hair is so long around her eyes and muzzle it requires combing twice a day. She can't see if the hair is not pulled up in a ponytail. I know having hair hanging bothers her because her eyes will water. Scout's face and eye area is trimmed. It is much easier to keep him looking neat because his beard and eye area doesn't get wet. The hair never grows long enough to poke in his eyes because he gets groomed once a month. I just let the groomer decide what looks best.


----------



## krandall

The hair you don't want to cut is the hair on the muzzle and in the corners of the eyes. It's fine to cut the hair above their eyes if you don't want to deal with a pony. I use thinning shears to cut bangs and follow the contours of the eyebrows.


----------



## ShamaMama

Here's a new style we tried today. It stayed put for a long time!


----------



## Scarlett's mom

Aahh so cute!


----------



## Cmward

ShamaMama said:


> Here's a new style we tried today. It stayed put for a long time!


Shama is such a little cutie! She poses like she knows it too, I love it.


----------



## Bowie's Mom

My all time favorite for Bowie and Havanese in general is to gather the long bangs like you do for a top knot, but do a simple three strand braid and secure the end with a tiny elastic. No matting!


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Shama is always so stinking cute! I like the idea of the tiny claw clips for when you're in a hurry...have you seen them without flowers?


----------



## ShamaMama

Cmward said:


> Shama is such a little cutie! She poses like she knows it too, I love it.


Thanks! What she knows is that we're wrapped around her finger . . .

Here she is in a photo taken just now with her hair down. Right after getting a drink . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

Bowie's Mom said:


> My all time favorite for Bowie and Havanese in general is to gather the long bangs like you do for a top knot, but do a simple three strand braid and secure the end with a tiny elastic. No matting!


I've dreamed of the "simple three strand braid . . ." Can you post some photos of successful ones? Thanks!


----------



## ShamaMama

Bowie's Mom said:


> Shama is always so stinking cute! I like the idea of the tiny claw clips for when you're in a hurry...have you seen them without flowers?


Thanks! No, I haven't seen them without flowers, but I haven't been looking either. If you find something you like, will please post the link here? Thanks!


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Will do! Shama's bangs look long and thick. I'm sure she'll have a lovely braid!


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Here's Bowie at the end of the day...I'll look for other pics of other pups with braids


----------



## LoriJack

ShamaMama said:


> Here's a new style we tried today. It stayed put for a long time!


She is so pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LoriJack

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks! What she knows is that we're wrapped around her finger . . .
> 
> Here she is in a photo taken just now with her hair down. Right after getting a drink . . .


I would love to do fun things with the long hair, but my KC barely tolerates having me brush his head and face. I have to keep his hair shorter on head and around his eyes. He is scheduled for his first grooming appointment Wednesday Jan 10th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krandall

Here's how we do Pixel's face hair. Now she's in a puppy cut, but I know lots of people who do the same thing, even if they keep their Hav in full coat otherwise, because they don't want to bother with a top knot. In that case, you'd do the top of the head this same way (using thinning shears) but leave the ears, mustache and beard long.

We never TOUCH the hair between her eyes. What looks like hair between her eyes in these photos is really from above her eyebrows, bending down. It doesn't touch her eyes at all, so doesn't bother them.


----------



## Scarlett's mom

krandall said:


> Here's how we do Pixel's face hair. Now she's in a puppy cut, but I know lots of people who do the same thing, even if they keep their Hav in full coat otherwise, because they don't want to bother with a top knot. In that case, you'd do the top of the head this same way (using thinning shears) but leave the ears, mustache and beard long.
> 
> We never TOUCH the hair between her eyes. What looks like hair between her eyes in these photos is really from above her eyebrows, bending down. It doesn't touch her eyes at all, so doesn't bother them.


This is what I wanted to see! Thanks! I think my problem right now is that Scarlett's hair just isn't quite long enough. I will be patient and wait a bit but at least now I know what can be done.


----------



## krandall

Scarlett's mom said:


> This is what I wanted to see! Thanks! I think my problem right now is that Scarlett's hair just isn't quite long enough. I will be patient and wait a bit but at least now I know what can be done.


Yes, you DO have to just wait out the period when the hair under and in between the eyes is going every which way! Unfortunately, cutting in these areas just either prolongs the inevitable, or means that you have to KEEP cutting it, VERY often, to keep it from poking their eyes. Some people temporarily tame it down with vaseline or (non menthol!) chap stick. But I never wanted to put gunky stuff in that would need to be washed back out. So I just gritted my teeth and let it grow out naturally!


----------



## ShamaMama

Bowie's Mom said:


> Here's Bowie at the end of the day...I'll look for other pics of other pups with braids


That's a nice braid! Shama's hair isn't that thick, but you've inspired me . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

LoriJack said:


> I would love to do fun things with the long hair, but my KC barely tolerates having me brush his head and face. I have to keep his hair shorter on head and around his eyes. He is scheduled for his first grooming appointment Wednesday Jan 10th!


Shama really doesn't like it when I do her head and face, but she must put up with it as a condition of being our dog! She's gotten much better about tolerating the rest of her body being groomed, so I'm still hopeful about the head and face.

You might want to read some of the "first grooming" posts and think about what you want for KC's first grooming experience. Even if we weren't planning to grow out Shama's hair, we would have had her first appointment be just for a bath, nails, pads, and sanitary trim. If you want anything cut, you might want to take photos and be very specific about your preferences.

We'll be awaiting your before and after photos and report!


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Not sure of this pup's name, but I found her on the forum...love the braid! I don't use an elastic at the base for Bowie, just at the end of the braid. Maybe this will work for sweet Shama


----------



## Marni

*Zoe is Same as Scarlett*

Going through awkward growth at 8.5 months.


----------



## Scarlett's mom

Marni said:


> Going through awkward growth at 8.5 months.


YES! Exactly!


----------



## Heather's

Bowie's Mom said:


> Not sure of this pup's name, but I found her on the forum...love the braid! I don't use an elastic at the base for Bowie, just at the end of the braid. Maybe this will work for sweet Shama


That's my Truffles. &#128522; I'm not good making braids, but the groomer does a good job.


----------



## krandall

Marni said:


> Going through awkward growth at 8.5 months.


She's ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Marni

*It is wrong to have a favorite, but...*



krandall said:


> She's ADORABLE!!!


...she likes to be next to me. But, when I do pick up Joy, she becomes boneless and drapes across my shoulder like a cat! And, Kosmo is our ever vigilant guard dog and my first Hav.


----------



## Bowie's Mom

I'm in love with Truffle's thick bangs! I caved into family pressure and cut Bowie's bangs quite awhile ago, they're growing back nicely, but a layer sneaks out and falls forward covering his eyes. Need to find a tiny clip!


----------



## ShamaMama

Heather's said:


> That's my Truffles. &#128522; I'm not good making braids, but the groomer does a good job.
> View attachment 151426


I knew it! I said, "That looks like Truffles," and it was Truffles! Pretty girl. Nice thick hair.


----------



## RoccoChoco

I trim the top middle section above Rocco’s eyes with blending shears. I trim it every couple of days as it seems to always be growing! It’s so much better now. I feel like he can see and I can look into his beautiful eyes! I’m happy with it and I think he is too.


----------



## krandall

RoccoChoco said:


> I trim the top middle section above Rocco's eyes with blending shears. I trim it every couple of days as it seems to always be growing! It's so much better now. I feel like he can see and I can look into his beautiful eyes! I'm happy with it and I think he is too.


Awww, you did a BEAUTIFUL job!!!


----------



## Marni

Rocco is fetching!


----------



## krandall

Marni said:


> Rocco is fetching!


Ha! You can tell where my head is usually at! I read this and thought... "Oh! Fantastic!!! Someone else doing obedience with their Havanese!" ound:


----------



## Heather's

Rocco is so cute! I love the way you trim his hair. Our groomer trims Scout head, but he has cowlicks so it's challenging. 😊


----------



## Layla's Mom

Haha...I thought the same thing too, Karen! My head has been swarming with fetching/retrieving lately, trying to teach Layla “the retrieve”


----------



## krandall

Layla's Mom said:


> Haha...I thought the same thing too, Karen! My head has been swarming with fetching/retrieving lately, trying to teach Layla "the retrieve"


Glad to see you, Christine! And happy to hear that Layla's retrieve is coming along. Panda is getting quite reliable with the dumbbell on the flat... I think it's time to introduce bringing it back over a bar on the floor. I've also introduced bringing back the glove for directed retrieve (not the whole exercise, JUST bringing the glove, and she has had NO trouble with that. She's also fine with a leather article. She's not so keen on the metal articles.

I use leather and metal with Kodi, but I'm thinking I might get a set of wood and do leather and wood with her. I didn't ever want to do wood with Kodi, because he's been death on wood dumbbells in the past. But she's never chewed the dumbbell, and is very quiet with her mouth on whatever she's bringing back.

Have you been doing any Fenzi classes? I just finished my first "gold" class... I was amazed that I got into Denise's Engagement class! It was a lot of work, and MUCH harder to learn (for me) than I was expecting. But I think it was really excellent for both of us. And, of course, I'm doing the same work with Panda, so she is benefitting too.


----------



## Layla's Mom

krandall said:


> Glad to see you, Christine! And happy to hear that Layla's retrieve is coming along. Panda is getting quite reliable with the dumbbell on the flat... I think it's time to introduce bringing it back over a bar on the floor. I've also introduced bringing back the glove for directed retrieve (not the whole exercise, JUST bringing the glove, and she has had NO trouble with that. She's also fine with a leather article. She's not so keen on the metal articles.
> 
> I use leather and metal with Kodi, but I'm thinking I might get a set of wood and do leather and wood with her. I didn't ever want to do wood with Kodi, because he's been death on wood dumbbells in the past. But she's never chewed the dumbbell, and is very quiet with her mouth on whatever she's bringing back.
> 
> Have you been doing any Fenzi classes? I just finished my first "gold" class... I was amazed that I got into Denise's Engagement class! It was a lot of work, and MUCH harder to learn (for me) than I was expecting. But I think it was really excellent for both of us. And, of course, I'm doing the same work with Panda, so she is benefitting too.


WELL, the retrieve is coming along, but i wouldn't say it's even a retrieve yet. More like a pick it up, turn and look at me, drop it, look at me again, then WINE for her treat :tape:. We are working on duration and more play, less treats, but it's tricky to keep her from getting frustrated...the treats are definitely her idea of the best reward, above anything else. I have never been able to keep toys lying around the house for her, as my Cattle Dog ate her "baby KONG" when she was a puppy and had to have surgery and all that icky stuff. He will destroy and eat anything, so it's just been easier and safer to put toys up and bring them out supervised. Consequently, Layla's play/retrieve has suffered because i have gotten lazy and not brought toys out religiously, but she's learning and it'll be my GREATEST achievement to date in her training.

She did get her CD title in December and I'm VERY glad to be done with all that heeling. We are working on the Open/Utl exercises and there's sooo much to learn. I really think she was getting bored with all the heeling and seems to be happier doing different things. Looking back I wouldn't have spent so much time on the Beg Novice and Novice heeling. I would have just kept moving up to complete the titles, instead of trying to perfect things so much. We are learning together along this journey :wink2:. Not sure what we are gonna compete in this year, probably Rally until we are ready for Open, or just relax and train. Not gonna rush it though!

Sounds like Kodi and Panda are doing awesome! I'd love to see a video sometime of their progress. No, i missed the "Engagement" class. I saw your post that you had signed up this fall and looked it up and was thinking about taking the bronze or silver, but got sidetracked and then it was too late. I am thinking about the "Healing Your heeling handling" with Nancy Little. I need to work on my handling and clearer communication with Layla and thought this looked promising. There are so many classes to take it's hard to decide. Our club is holding a Catherine Zinsky Clinic this Nov and i signed up. I'm very excited about it. I've read her book and love watching her videos. She has very clear communication with her dogs...soooo smooth!

BTW Forum friends-All the dogs on this thread are 'FETCHING"! Love that word :wink2:


----------



## krandall

Layla's Mom said:


> WELL, the retrieve is coming along, but i wouldn't say it's even a retrieve yet. More like a pick it up, turn and look at me, drop it, look at me again, then WINE for her treat :tape:. We are working on duration and more play, less treats, but it's tricky to keep her from getting frustrated...the treats are definitely her idea of the best reward, above anything else. I have never been able to keep toys lying around the house for her, as my Cattle Dog ate her "baby KONG" when she was a puppy and had to have surgery and all that icky stuff. He will destroy and eat anything, so it's just been easier and safer to put toys up and bring them out supervised. Consequently, Layla's play/retrieve has suffered because i have gotten lazy and not brought toys out religiously, but she's learning and it'll be my GREATEST achievement to date in her training.
> 
> She did get her CD title in December and I'm VERY glad to be done with all that heeling. We are working on the Open/Utl exercises and there's sooo much to learn. I really think she was getting bored with all the heeling and seems to be happier doing different things. Looking back I wouldn't have spent so much time on the Beg Novice and Novice heeling. I would have just kept moving up to complete the titles, instead of trying to perfect things so much. We are learning together along this journey :wink2:. Not sure what we are gonna compete in this year, probably Rally until we are ready for Open, or just relax and train. Not gonna rush it though!
> 
> Sounds like Kodi and Panda are doing awesome! I'd love to see a video sometime of their progress. No, i missed the "Engagement" class. I saw your post that you had signed up this fall and looked it up and was thinking about taking the bronze or silver, but got sidetracked and then it was too late. I am thinking about the "Healing Your heeling handling" with Nancy Little. I need to work on my handling and clearer communication with Layla and thought this looked promising. There are so many classes to take it's hard to decide. Our club is holding a Catherine Zinsky Clinic this Nov and i signed up. I'm very excited about it. I've read her book and love watching her videos. She has very clear communication with her dogs...soooo smooth!
> 
> BTW Forum friends-All the dogs on this thread are 'FETCHING"! Love that word :wink2:


I'll switch this to another thread!


----------



## ruthiris

I have a similar problem. I want to show my puppy, Charley, and don't want to cut hair around his face. The hair on his head is too short and too fine to stay in a topknot, plus he gets bands and clips out and I fear he will chew or swallow them. Wish I could do something until it grows as I do need to wipe his eyes daily. Any suggestions are most welcome...


----------



## JoysJasper

I really like that look. My Jasper is only 10 weeks old, so not an issue yet. I'll keep this in mind, though since all the cute clips are more for the girls. Somebody needs to create a line of boy-style clips.


----------



## Okwdvc

Riley is almost 9 months old. I give him a haircut about every 2.5 to 3 weeks. I use a 1/2 inch blade on his body and a 3/8 inch on his face and head. I love the look, but it isn’t for everyone. I took these today and he had his haircut six days ago.


----------



## Tux's Mom

I have always trimmed my Havanese like you see in the photos. It is so easy to trim that area and takes but a minute or two. The hairs that cause the problems are the long ones that drift into his eyes. I watch for them and pull them away. They have nothing to do with his trim, rather he just gets a very fine stray hair that occasionally floats into his eye. Otherwise, no eye goop.


----------

